# new boat



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

due to lack of and over crowding of piers i am thinking of buying a boat.i am new to boating so i think a 20 footer or so should do and around 20k any ideas?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Lucky,*

A new boat is a very personal thing to the owner. 20' is a good bay boat but you still need to keep a eye on the weather. Kinda pick and choose your days. What kind of boat are you looking for? $20K is a little low for a new one in most cases. With that said you can get into a little bigger very nice boat for around that.

You need to know what your looking for. Is it just for fishing? Do you have a wife and kids that will be going out with you sometime? See what I mean? Give a little more info and I'm sure you will get some good pointers here. Welcome to P&S!  Goodluck and tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Isn't the Annapolis Power Boat Show*

coming soon.

See link below.

http://www.usboat.com/powerboat/information.htm


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wtf?*

Nice vanity Orest.....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*WTF? I know.*

Don't know what happen.

Fixed.

Vanity - thinking of getting one, but $$$$$.


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

*Hat80*

the boat will be mostly for fishing,kids are grown but may want to go somtimes 1 son 3 girly girls mostly me and wifey will be going but friends will want to go and grands if mothers will let them lol and thanks for response.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

look at a walk around...the girls will like the private head...and it has plenty of fishing room...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If I was in the market for another boat I'd snatch this one up in a minute.Grady White boats are the standard. Doesn't get much better than this one. Since it's so close I think it's worth checking out. Maybe Hat 80 will comment on this boat. Grady White Walk


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

my recommendation would be to buy new, otherwise your buying someone elses headache. my buddy just got a brand new sea pro center console 21'
with 150 yamaha. 25K w/o gps/Fish finder etc. Sweeeet boat this summer alone created enough memories to last a lifetime. will take a wave very well. check em out.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

i think a center console wil give you the most bang for the buck in that size and price range.

gradys are very nice boats.

dont overlook parkers, or even priveteer.

if you can live with a bare bones boat you can save some cash.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Whatever you decide to buy make sure you take it for a test ride in a 2' chop while it's raining.  It won't take long before you realize you want no parts of a CC.  

Don't be affraid of buying a used boat. Quite often the boat is for sale because the owner is stepping up in size. Additionally if it was used for fishing it already has all the electronics. Just make sure you get surveyed.

If you are looking for a new boat make sure you hit all the boat shows. You can get some fantastic deals there. Good luck.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well if your range is @ 20K you can get yourself a grady or parker thats @ 20 yrs old. otherwise your gonna pay a bundle.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

rockhead said:


> well if your range is @ 20K you can get yourself a grady or parker thats @ 20 yrs old. otherwise your gonna pay a bundle.


If the survey shows no moisture in the transom, flooring and haul and the gel coat hasn't been breached then the boat is only as old as motor.


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

*thanks*

thanks guys youve been a big help think i'll check out the boat shows


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good start.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Look at triumphs*

My father and I just purchased a 21 ft CC with t top for around 30. its brand new lifetime warrenty on hull and very fishable. Its very fishable and dipite what some may say we have stayed dry on rainy days and in 4 ft seas on the bay. This boat has so much freeboard the spaslh from a tough landing dosent hit the driver or passenger as long as youre huddeled under the ttop. At just under 30 and all warrrenties youre really getting a good deal on a boat that can handle the bay. Do youre research though, there's alot of things you need to think of. Are you trailering or docking it? Realize that if youre spending 20,000 on a boat youre going to spend anthor 5 to 10 thousand for all the other things youll need for saftey, fishing and up keep. Spare prop is a must. Tools. we didnt realize it till I starterd asking questions on here but with the help of this board you'll find something. Check out www.triumphowners.org to see for youreself what owners have to say about there boats. Its a selfbailing cockpit and just like gradys and bostons you could cut it in half and both piece's will still float. Matter of fact we went out with anthor Triumph owner on the bay one day while getting gas at a Wawa he cut his turn wrong took out the pump the trailer and knocked the boat off of the trailer. the boat was fine other then some scratch's. But take youre time looking we waited a year before we found the price range and feature's we wanted before we actually bought one. Good luck.


----------

